# Farewell!



## Maraxle (May 29, 2004)

What a long, strange trip it's been.  I've met a lot of good people here, no doubt about that.  I've gotten myself into a few brawls at the tavern, but mostly it's been a lot of fun fighting alongside all of you.  But as I find myself adventuring less and less and my interests diverging from those of the locals more and more, it's time for me to trade in the sword and various treasures I've stumbled across for some travelling gear and go find myself a small keep out in the countryside somewhere.

I'm not leaving this instant, so you might see me wandering around down at the marketplace trying to find buyers for a few dusty tomes that are too heavy and take up too much space to join me on my travels, but after that I will be heading out.  

I'm sure our paths will cross again sometime.  Until that time, farewell and happy adventuring!

Maraxle


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 29, 2004)

See you in a couple months.


----------



## Maraxle (May 29, 2004)

I'm afraid you're mistaken, my friend.  I haven't played in over a year, and only recently came back to the board in an ill-fated attempt to rekindle my interest.  After hanging out here for a few weeks, I realized that I truely do not miss the game.  I have moved on to other hobbies.  But, the end of my old hobby is your gain.  Here's the first batch of my old stuff that's up for grabs - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89615


----------



## Kai Lord (May 29, 2004)

Maraxle said:
			
		

> I'm afraid you're mistaken, my friend.



No I'm afraid it is _you_ who are mistaken...about a great, many, things.  Your friends on the Sentry Moon are walking into a trap.  An entire _legion_ of my best troops await them.  It is quite safe from your pitiful little band.  Oh, I'm afraid the deflector shield will be quite operational when your friends arrive....


----------



## Olive (May 31, 2004)

See ya!


----------



## pogre (May 31, 2004)

So what new hobby did you take up? I'm honestly interested. 

I consider giving up gaming every once in a while to "focus" my life more, but I usually get inspired to come back.


----------



## Maraxle (Jun 2, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> So what new hobby did you take up? I'm honestly interested.
> 
> I consider giving up gaming every once in a while to "focus" my life more, but I usually get inspired to come back.




Probably the biggest hobby for me right now is building/refurbishing arcade machines.  You know, classics like Pac-Man and such.  That one takes a lot of time, money, and effort, but you can't beat the results.  The other big one is doing home improvement projects.  I have a bunch lined up for this summer.  I also dabble in video editing, though that one comes in spurts rather than being a constant thing.  I generally do a movie a year, but it eats up a whole month of spare time.

Anyway, I listed my stuff in the marketplace, but didn't have any takers, so off to eBay I go.  Take care everyone.  It's been fun!

PS - For those who were wondering, JH NameGen Gold will remain available at RPGNow for the time being, but probably won't be updated anytime soon.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2004)

Take care, Maraxle!  Maybe we'll see you again sometime, maybe not; either way, be well and good journey to you!


----------

